# Can Bees Sting Through Tyvek?



## oldiron56 (Mar 9, 2009)

yes


----------



## BigDawg (Apr 21, 2013)

Lol, should I ask you how you know? 



oldiron56 said:


> yes


----------



## scrapiron (Aug 18, 2011)

For the most part no. However they are very hot (non breathable) and where they stick to your skin you will be able to get stung.


----------



## Brad Bee (Apr 15, 2013)

If you pass out from a heat stroke, it won't matter.


----------



## dphillipm (Mar 27, 2013)

The good part is that after 30mins in Tyvek you want know that you are being stung!


----------



## NewJoe (Jul 1, 2012)

they can sting through leather gloves so I would think they can get through that thin tyvek


----------



## Ted n Ms (Apr 25, 2008)

I had rather be stung. I use to have to wear one to unload chem. I hated them.


----------



## thenance007 (May 25, 2011)

Been wearing the same one into my 3rd year and never been stung through it. Although it is almost as much duct tape as tyvek. Godawful hot, though!


----------



## heaflaw (Feb 26, 2007)

I used to use them. I didn't have a problem with being stung through the Tyvek. But the material is not strong and it tears and pulls apart easily as well as being hot.


----------



## DamSutt1986 (May 26, 2012)

My answer is No. I've done some nasty cutouts with some real mad bees (even cleanups at night) and was NEVER once stung through the TYVEK suit. 



It will tear easily, bring tape if you use it. The suits are insanely hot to wear if you're in the sun, also. 

They are an awesome spare suit for people that want to come check out your hives, or a spare suit to keep in your car. Cheap, and extremely effective.


----------



## spudrocket (Feb 13, 2013)

Never personally used tyvek suits, I always bought my suits from pestmall.com they are cheaper than most and I have never been stung through one


----------



## urbanoutlaw (Nov 19, 2012)

FYI - got stung through mine today. It was just one that got through, but considering how mad they were I count myself lucky.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

They work about as well as canvas coveralls, which bees can also sting through, but usually don't. They don't breath well and get very hot. They are thinner than the canvas, but they are also slicker and the bees have more trouble getting a grip to sting you.


----------



## JStinson (Mar 30, 2013)

A tyvek suit was my first bee suit when I started last year. 

It's so hot that it's not worth it. Doesn't breathe at all. You'll sweat like a hog. I don't recall getting stung through one, though.


----------



## KPeacock (Jan 29, 2013)

In my first year of beekeeping i figured, i would't spend the money on a fancy bee suit. Some coveralls and an old veil would be plenty adequate for a tough guy like me. Well, the first few times wearing the suit were okay. the temperatures were in the mid 50s and it was cloudy. A couple of months later when checking the hives on a 90deg day, i quickly decided that i had only two options. To go without a suit, or get a real suit. I ordered one off of ebay through pestmall for something like $60 or $70. While i can still sweat inside the new suit, it is much more breathable, comfortable, and durable than the tyvek coveralls. It's nice to have the tyvek around for guests to wear when they want a look at the bees, but it is too warm for regular use...at least for me.


Another thing that bugs me about the tyvex is the ankles. without zippers, i have to take my boots on and off every time i suit up. once in a while this is okay, but its a bit of a hassle to do it all the time.

I havent been stung through either suit, so, I would feel pretty safe in either, but safe and comfortable are two different things.


----------

